# Gun laws



## AtlasRN

Does anyone know about the current gun laws in Hong Kong? Like can civilians own their own guns if get concealed handgun licenses?


----------



## JWilliamson

I think you cannot own a gun in Hong Kong, why would you? JW


----------



## AtlasRN

JWilliamson said:


> I think you cannot own a gun in Hong Kong, why would you? JW


Personal freedom an safety.


----------



## JWilliamson

Understood I never had a problem here in Hong Kong nor back home in Miami. JW


----------



## AtlasRN

Haven't had a problem here in the states either, but you never know when you might need to protect yourself. And who better to protect yourself than you?


----------



## AtlasRN

What brought you to hong kong?


----------



## JWilliamson

I wanted to appreciate what I had in Miami. When I visited a friend here I saw the challenges and how crowded it was and I thought can I make it in Hong Kong. Well Three years and it is still a challenge and I can see how easy life was in Miami. I remember how many people said Miami was too crowded hahaha 3.5 million people with so much land and they complain. Now living in HK with 8 million and a 1/4 the land I can appreciate the space back home. JW


----------



## AtlasRN

Yeah, if we choose to move to HK I have a feeling it will be a huge culture shock. We are still in the research phase. Trying to figure out what place will meet all of our needs.


----------



## JWilliamson

It will be and yo asking about guns try figuring if you want a car. Not so easy to park a car here and the gas is very expensive. Also the Chinese food is nothing like the Chinese food in USA. I like all kinds of food. I like Indian, middle eastern, Cuban, Mexican and Greek food but the local Chinese food is average to bad. JW


----------



## MichaelS

JWilliamson said:


> ...but the local Chinese food is average to bad. JW


I disagree, I very much like the local Chinese food. Of course as all places, there are good and bad restaurants, but overall I think food quality is pretty good. To each his own, I guess.

To the OP, I'm pretty sure it is illegal to own a handgun in HK unless you are a cop or something. You can join gun clubs and shoot them at the clubs, but you cannot bring them home with you.

You can own rifles, but I've heard the permits and stuff are really hard to get and expensive. I don't personally know anyone that owns a gun--even my brother who is a cop doesn't take his gun home with him.

Hong Kong is one of the safest cities in the world. And with HK's population density trying to shoot a gun to protect yourself would be a disaster :-/.


----------



## Golo

JWilliamson said:


> It will be and yo asking about guns try figuring if you want a car. Not so easy to park a car here and the gas is very expensive. Also the Chinese food is nothing like the Chinese food in USA. I like all kinds of food. I like Indian, middle eastern, Cuban, Mexican and Greek food but the local Chinese food is average to bad. JW


Thats because you are used to eating junk food! It sounds to me you wouldn't know good food if it hit you in the face. The food in HK is among the finest in the world.


----------



## dunmovin

the only way you'll be able to get a hand gun in HK is if you are a policeman.


----------



## OverseasGuy

You do not need to own a gun in HK. It is a very safe city. I have been to HK 4 times already (2 weeks each time). I really love it and have never worried about my safety.


----------



## dunmovin

OverseasGuy said:


> You do not need to own a gun in HK. It is a very safe city. I have been to HK 4 times already (2 weeks each time). I really love it and have never worried about my safety.


AGREED..... IN THE STRONGEST POSSIBLE TERMS. If you feel there is need to carry a weapon, then HK is NOT the place for you. If you need to carry a concealed firearm.... do the rest of HK's population a favour and stay where you are.

HONG KONG is one of the safest cities in the world... the last thing it needs is some idiot with a gun in his jacket


----------



## JWilliamson

*Guns?*



dunmovin said:


> AGREED..... IN THE STRONGEST POSSIBLE TERMS. If you feel there is need to carry a weapon, then HK is NOT the place for you. If you need to carry a concealed firearm.... do the rest of HK's population a favour and stay where you are.
> 
> HONG KONG is one of the safest cities in the world... the last thing it needs is some idiot with a gun in his jacket


How about a pointed stick?


----------



## AtlasRN

Need and want are different things. Having the freedom and right to protect yourself isn't a bad thing. If you aren't allowed to own a gun, then what do you do if someone breaks into your house? All not owning a gun does is put more power into the hands of criminals. Even if HK is a safe place, every place has some form of crime. We liked the idea of coming to HK because it is good for technology which is the field my significant other works in. We haven't made up our minds, but have several things we have on our list, and the right to own a gun is one of them. And remember, guns don't kill people. People kill people. 

Again, there is nothing wrong with wanting to protect myself if the situation ever needed it.


----------



## AtlasRN

dunmovin said:


> AGREED..... IN THE STRONGEST POSSIBLE TERMS. If you feel there is need to carry a weapon, then HK is NOT the place for you. If you need to carry a concealed firearm.... do the rest of HK's population a favour and stay where you are.
> 
> HONG KONG is one of the safest cities in the world... the last thing it needs is some idiot with a gun in his jacket


I am curious why you say people who carry guns are idiots. I actually take offense to that statement as I do carry and am far from an idiot.


----------



## MichaelS

AtlasRN said:


> Need and want are different things. Having the freedom and right to protect yourself isn't a bad thing. If you aren't allowed to own a gun, then what do you do if someone breaks into your house? All not owning a gun does is put more power into the hands of criminals. Even if HK is a safe place, every place has some form of crime.


The people of Hong Kong decided along time ago that their society would be safer if they did not allow people to have guns. Statistics show that was a good decision. One of the reasons order is so easy to maintain in HK is that threat of extreme violence is limited by the lack of guns.

I think the statistics would show that you are safer in HK without a gun, than in any big city in the US with a gun.



> We liked the idea of coming to HK because it is good for technology which is the field my significant other works in.


What? Are we talking about the same city? HK is a great place, but the reason I don't live there is because it is a crappy place to work for engineers, programmers, etc. If you work in banking, network security, civil engineering or architecture, then it is a much cooler place to work. If you want to work for the next google, make video games, design software, create cool tech, etc. then HK would be far from the top of my list of places to find a job. 



> We haven't made up our minds, but have several things we have on our list, and the right to own a gun is one of them. And remember, guns don't kill people. People kill people.


People with guns kill a lot more people than people without guns  But seriously, if owning a gun is high on your list, I don't think any place in Asia would meet your needs outside of the relatively lawless areas of Pakistan or something. Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, HK, Singapore, China, Australia, etc. all pretty much prohibit personal ownership of handguns.



> Again, there is nothing wrong with wanting to protect myself if the situation ever needed it.


But when that right for your personal protection increases the threat for everyone else (due to the proliferation of weapons), then there is something wrong. That is the attitude that most Asian countries have taken, and again they have crime rates (particularly violent crime rates) that America would "kill" for


----------



## JWilliamson

If guns were legal I bet more people would be killing themselves. JW


----------



## AtlasRN

If they outlawed guns, why do police carry them? If it is a safe place they wouldn't need them. Police men can defend themselves against criminals, but regular citizens can't?


----------



## AtlasRN

JWilliamson said:


> If guns were legal I bet more people would be killing themselves. JW


Not quite sure what to make of this comment.


----------



## JWilliamson

I am from Miami and never felt I needed a gun and when I traveled to South America I didnt feel I needed one over their either. I have been in Hong Kong and a gun is the leat of what I would like to have. My main concerns are: good air quality, space, nice weather and a better paying job. There is crime in Hong Kong as in any city around the world but I have never felt any danger. Carry a knife then or a stick and I do not think anyone will brake in your house while you are inside it they will just wait for you to go to your 12 hr a day job then hit it. Also many of the apartments will have a security guard and will come with 2 doors one made of all metal and the other of wood. JW


----------



## dunmovin

AtlasRN said:


> I am curious why you say people who carry guns are idiots. I actually take offense to that statement as I do carry and am far from an idiot.


people who feel the need to carry a firearm when in public are afraid of their surroundings. Afraid+ firearms usually means that somone gets shot.

As for you taking offense, well, that's up to you, but if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...chances are it's a duck.


----------



## JWilliamson

maybe it is a Dodo Bird


----------



## AtlasRN

dunmovin said:


> people who feel the need to carry a firearm when in public are afraid of their surroundings. Afraid+ firearms usually means that somone gets shot.
> 
> As for you taking offense, well, that's up to you, but if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...chances are it's a duck.


Wow. Just wow. I have never been called am idiot for wanting personal rights and freedoms. I wonder, do you call the police that carry guns idiots too? 

There was a story published on Fox that stated that a man broke into a woman's house and was going to attack her with a knife. But she had a gun and was able to protect herself. Yeah, the man died but he was likely going to kill her. But you are so right! Having a gun to protect yourself is being a complete idiot! Please go tell the next police man you see that he is an idiot. 

As someone who is legally allowed to carry, I have no federal convictions, passed state and federal background checks, not delinquent on my taxes, nor have any class A or B misdemeanors. I also passed several tests in order to get that privilege. People who can carry are some of the most responsible people and don't go around shooting people. 

Crime is everywhere. Even if we couldn't carry in public, we would want to make sure that we could defend our home if someone broke into our home. 

People who fear guns are the ones that are opposed to them. And they are afraid. Because if you aren't afraid, then you wouldn't have a problem with them.


----------



## dunmovin

If you feel the overwhelming desire to carry a concealed fiream, keep guns in your house, I suggest Hong Kong is NOT the place for you and you are not the sort of person Hong Kong wants.

Even having ammunition, let alone a gun will get you thrown in jail in HK.

IF you feel the need carry a gun, stay where it is legal to do so. 

I don't give a rat's arse if you are offended, but people who cart around guns scare me. They are frightened people and would not hesitate to use the weapon and some poor innocent bystander gets injured or killed.

Here's a suggestion: ask the immigration department of the HK Government if you can carry a concealed weapon.........it might solve the question if you are allowed into HK


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> maybe it is a Dodo Bird


yep and with just about the same brain power


----------



## JWilliamson

This sounds like a disagreement and it seems it is going too far and too personal. Calling a person with an opinion an idiot and then adding "guntotting american" is going further in the wrong direction. I personally knew of one person who carried a gun back in USa and he was a police officer and my brother. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> This sounds like a disagreement and it seems it is going too far and too personal. Calling a person with an opinion an idiot and then adding "guntotting american" is going further in the wrong direction. I personally knew of one person who carried a gun back in USa and *he was a police officer and my brother. JW[/*QUOTE]
> I have no problem with law enforcement personel carrying guns, It's a tool of their work and I did edit to say "(no offnese meant to the majority of americans.. JW)


----------



## JWilliamson

Thanks I was not offended but just wanted to clearify that not all in USA walked with a gun and thanks for your kind reply and edit. Well I am now going to carry a basketball to the court three blocks away and shoot some ball during my lunch break. JW


----------



## dunmovin

JWilliamson said:


> Thanks I was not offended but just wanted to clearify that not all in USA walked with a gun and thanks for your kind reply and edit. Well I am now going to carry a basketball to the court three blocks away and shoot some ball during my lunch break. JW


In Kwung Tong??? where?


----------



## dunmovin

There is a basketball court just off Hoi Bun rd..... never seen it used though


----------



## dunmovin

FYI here's the place. between Wai Yip st and Hoi Bun Rd....... p.s. theres a nice cafe in the building next to it


----------



## JWilliamson

Basketball court near APM mall in Kwun Tong and ngau tau kok.


----------



## MichaelS

AtlasRN said:


> If they outlawed guns, why do police carry them? If it is a safe place they wouldn't need them. Police men can defend themselves against criminals, but regular citizens can't?


Police men don't "defend" themselves against criminals, they actively hunt and capture them. I don't normally carry a gun, but if i dediced to go hunt bears or something, then yes i would bring one. Bit of a difference there 

Maybe you just feel really unsafe where you live (Texas, based on your profile), so here are a couple stats to make you feel safer (if you indeed move to Hong Kong).

Dallas, Texas: Population : 1,188,204. Number of murders last year 248. number of burglaries 23,184

Hong Kong: Population 7,055,071. Number of murders last year 35, number of burgalries 4,543

Despite having a population nearly 6 times higher than Dallas, the number of crimes are about 6 times lower, even though guns are illegal in HK and apparently everyone has one in Dallas  Too be more precise, you are *42 times* more likely to be murdered in Dallas than HK, and *31 times* more likely to be burgled. In Austin, one of the safest big cities in Texas, you are still nearly 9 times more likely to be murdered than in HK. 

I'm not here to debate gun policy with you, just pointing out that you really do not need to own a gun in HK if you choose to move there.


----------



## jojo

STOP SQUABBLING


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

I dont know about gun laws in Honk kong but in the UK and Europe, it is not acceptable for civilians to carry them and IMO thats a good thing - cos if the good guys carry them, then so will the bad guys.


----------



## AtlasRN

jojo said:


> STOP SQUABBLING
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



Thank you!


----------



## AtlasRN

jojo said:


> I dont know about gun laws in Honk kong but in the UK and Europe, it is not acceptable for civilians to carry them and IMO thats a good thing - cos if the good guys carry them, then so will the bad guys.


Thank you for posting what it is like in your country and for doing it in a non attacking manner. I appreciate the feedback in a constructive manner.


----------



## Hardballer

Hi AtlasRN, ignore the hoplophobes on here, good to have another pro gun, personal responsibility and personal freedom advocate on here. I live in Britain so we have it bad here as well, although I own 2 12 gauge shotguns so it ain't all bad. Tight gun laws in china didn't really come in useful when the Japanese pillaged them in world war 2, especially the nanking massacre. From what I've heard if you're a member of a gun club in hong kong you can acquire the gun itself but not the ammo, and it has to be stored in a safe, that has to be kept at the club. I'm quite knowledgable on gun laws by country. . hong kong laws are slightly looser than chinas gun laws but you should still be allowed pepper spray and tasers on the street for self defence. Police can't be everywhere.

I think you have to pay a large fee of 35,000 hk dollars a year though, you should research into the hong kong rifle association, but don't let people on here that you can't own a gun at all because its not true


----------



## Hardballer

jojo said:


> I dont know about gun laws in Honk kong but in the UK and Europe, it is not acceptable for civilians to carry them and IMO thats a good thing - cos if the good guys carry them, then so will the bad guys.


the bad guys do carry them so the good guys should be able to defend themselves, and actually in czech republic and a few other european countries you can carry a gun and they have a low crime rate


----------



## jojo

Hardballer said:


> the bad guys do carry them so the good guys should be able to defend themselves, and actually in czech republic and a few other european countries you can carry a gun and they have a low crime rate


 Horses for courses. A gun touting society isnt one I'd like to be part of thanks. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hardballer

jojo said:


> Horses for courses. A gun touting society isnt one I'd like to be part of thanks.
> 
> Jo xxx


yeh I'm sure you would change your mind if faced with a tyrannical government, holocaust,stalin, rwanda genocide. it would take 15,000 years at the current us gun death rate to match the amount of people killed in the 20th centuary as a result of being disarmed by their government. need to look at the bigger picture. Its about freedom and responsibilty. Noone should take away your right to defend yourself effectively


----------



## jojo

Hardballer said:


> yeh I'm sure you would change your mind if faced with a tyrannical government, holocaust,stalin, rwanda genocide. it would take 15,000 years at the current us gun death rate to match the amount of people killed in the 20th centuary as a result of being disarmed by their government. need to look at the bigger picture. Its about freedom and responsibilty. Noone should take away your right to defend yourself effectively



For me its about not wanting to be in a position of actually aiming a gun and killing someone. If I had one I wouldnt and couldnt use it - I couldnt live with myself. And dont tell me that I would if I had to, I'm not a fighter and I dont get into situations like that. If I ever get attacked in that way then so be it - I'd still sooner be unarmed. But then I've never lived in places that violent. I prefer safer places that ban the general public from carrying them, so I've never felt the need to carry any weapon - however, if I thought that any idiot could be carrying one and if the streets were that violent that they would need to - well I'd either stay indoors, or move!

Jo x


----------



## Hardballer

jojo said:


> For me its about not wanting to be in a position of actually aiming a gun and killing someone. If I had one I wouldnt and couldnt use it - I couldnt live with myself. And dont tell me that I would if I had to, I'm not a fighter and I dont get into situations like that. If I ever get attacked in that way then so be it - I'd still sooner be unarmed. But then I've never lived in places that violent. I prefer safer places that ban the general public from carrying them, so I've never felt the need to carry any weapon - however, if I thought that any idiot could be carrying one and if the streets were that violent that they would need to - well I'd either stay indoors, or move!
> 
> Jo x


good for you, although I'd still recommend a less lethal option like pepper spray as theres nasty people everywhere and it would give you a chance to get away. You can buy them in alot of eu countries such as france. Not sure about spain though.


----------



## jojo

Hardballer said:


> good for you, although I'd still recommend a less lethal option like pepper spray as theres nasty people everywhere and it would give you a chance to get away. You can buy them in alot of eu countries such as france. Not sure about spain though.



No thanks! I'll take my chances

Jo xxx


----------



## Hardballer

well, its your freedom to choose either way


----------

